# how many oz. of feed per bird?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Well this evening by new guys are getting called to be fed, how many ounces per bird should I start with?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What kind of feed are you feeding? Does it have the big corn in it? Babies usually learn to eat the corn last.......if that's the case and they are NOT eating the corn, I would start with 1 ounce per bird and see if they eat it all. If they eat everything BUT the corn, then you may need to up it a bit. Once they are coming good when called start measuring and leaving the corn. If they are hungry, they'll eat it. They like corn, they just have to learn to actually swallow it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What kind of feed are you feeding? Does it have the big corn in it? Babies usually learn to eat the corn last.......if that's the case and they are NOT eating the corn, I would start with 1 ounce per bird and see if they eat it all. If they eat everything BUT the corn, then you may need to up it a bit. Once they are coming good when called start measuring and leaving the corn. If they are hungry, they'll eat it. They like corn, they just have to learn to actually swallow it.


the seed has the popcorn in it,(not alot of it) they seem to be leaving the larger white pea looking things..I need to read my feed bag..lol.. I was thinking 1oz too..so i'm on the right track...always like to check to make sure though... thanks Renee!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> the seed has the popcorn in it,(not alot of it) they seem to be leaving the larger white pea looking things..I need to read my feed bag..lol.. I was thinking 1oz too..so i'm on the right track...always like to check to make sure though... thanks Renee!


 Now remember 1 once per day. Think 1 to 1 1/2 ounce per bird a day. So each feeding its 1/2 to 3/4 of an ounce per bird. do this 2 times a day and they will do fine. If I feed more then then this My birds leave feed behind.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> Now remember 1 once per day. Think 1 to 1 1/2 ounce per bird a day. So each feeding its 1/2 to 3/4 of an ounce per bird. do this 2 times a day and they will do fine. If I feed more then then this My birds leave feed behind.


thanks!....got it....no feed left behind...I really appreciate your interest in helping me.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

There is no real guide line as it depends what you are feeding your birds. When I used to feed mixed bird seed i noticed that they used to eat a lot compared to the chicken feed that i now feed. Giving a combination of the 2 didnt work too well either, they ate the seeds and left the chicken feed for me.

On the long run, the chicken feed was cheaper as they ate less.

about the qty, it depends on the breed and how you train them.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been feeding 35 grams per day per young bird. ( don't know why just seems to be the right amount)
OB racers get all they want for 20 minutes twice a day.
I would think 1.5 ounces would be fine as long as your not trying to trap train your birds


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> Well this evening by new guys are getting called to be fed, how many ounces per bird should I start with?


You sure don't want to over feed your "NEW GUYS" while your trap training them and you have to keep them motivated to come for feed when you call them, so they must be fed on the lean side while training and also while loft flying your "New Guys", when you get to the point of breeders feeding young this is a different story, then you want them to have feed available all the time! So different feeding for different reasons, be it training young birds, a race team, or the breeding pairs, so you just have to adjust feeding for each situation! The 1oz per bird therefore could be too much or too little depending on the situation and need of the birds! IMHO!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> You sure don't want to over feed your "NEW GUYS" while your trap training them and you have to keep them motivated to come for feed when you call them, so they must be fed on the lean side while training and also while loft flying your "New Guys", when you get to the point of breeders feeding young this is a different story, then you want them to have feed available all the time! So different feeding for different reasons, be it training young birds, a race team, or the breeding pairs, so you just have to adjust feeding for each situation! The 1oz per bird therefore could be too much or too little depending on the situation and need of the birds! IMHO!


hey Dj, thanks...I'am trap training and I fed them the 1/2 0z per bird morn and then eve. I blow my whistle and they went for it like they are STARVING! 32 0z is 4 cups(have 32birds) so I divide that in two so I gave them 2 cups in the morning and 2 in the evening..they left just a few large white looking peas after 20 mins and I took up the food as some went to drink and perch. I feel so bad that they seem starved, but I can see the result of coming when called, hope I'm doing this right. I'm going to need some wine coolers the day I let them fly free


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey eveyone, im pretty new to pigeons (about 1 1/2yrs), but i thought i would let you know what works for me. I Keep food in the breeders cage 24/7. I dont care if they are over fed cause they exert alot of energy raising young. My racing team gets fed once a day. I let them out to fly and then i put a heaping bowl of feed in there so they trap. I leave the feed till they roost (keeping in mind that i fly about an hour before dark). That way i know they got full. They always leave some feed behind so i just top it off the next day. I figure that they know what they need to be healthy so i let them decide what they want to eat. I mix different bags of DeMoins pigeon feed. Hope this helped some.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Im thinking with the fact that you have 30 birds to start with you should have it a little easier being that most of them will follow the others in and around after they are trap trained somewhat .. so if you do what renee said about only letting only half out the rest should see the others eatting and want in when you do get to the point of you actually letting them out on their own.. but its very important that you dont spook them in any way when you do let them out that door for their first time cuz they are very tightly wound trust me.. so go slow and let them take their time to find their way around your loft whilest their out an about becuz after they return for that first trip out of your loft into the big world everything gets alot easier ..  oh and the wine coolers will help to a point but you really have no control once they take that first leap ..good luck and god speed  lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> Im thinking with the fact that you have 30 birds to start with you should have it a little easier being that most of them will follow the others in and around after they are trap trained somewhat .. so if you do what renee said about only letting only half out the rest should see the others eatting and want in when you do get to the point of you actually letting them out on their own.. but its very important that you dont spook them in any way when you do let them out that door for their first time cuz they are very tightly wound trust me.. so go slow and let them take their time to find their way around your loft whilest their out an about becuz after they return for that first trip out of your loft into the big world everything gets alot easier ..  oh and the wine coolers will help to a point but you really have no control once they take that first leap ..good luck and god speed  lol


how 'bout a shot of whiskey?....thanks,.... I'am enjoying this between the worry


----------

